# Shipping corals



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

what temperatures can you ship corals in? whats the lowest and the highest?


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

optimally you would want them to be in water about 75-77, im not sure about lowest temp but you dont want to go above the low eighties on the high end


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

As long as you have heat packs rated for 20 or more hrs, and add a sufficient amt it will be alright.
I would use a styro lined box too.


----------

